# Gift for SW



## Danni91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all, I'm just wondering if it's appropriate to get your SW a little gift to say thank you at the end of everything, and if you did what did you get him/her? Thank you


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We got our sw a hessian bag that said sw are good. Bubba was also placed just before xmas so also got her a xmas present which was a tea set. A little joke running between me and her as I am useless at making tea and that was all she drank. We didn't buy bubba sw anything  as she was  worse than useless.  I still miss seeing ours 2 and a bit years on.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hopefully, our adoption order will be granted in the next days so very soon we will be saying good bye to our sw's. tbh I feel really sad about this and will miss them all. I'm definitely getting them a gift but at the moment I can't think of anything that seems appropriate after all they have done for us. Am really looking forward to any suggestions


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Ours has become a friend in many ways - often just pops in rather than ringing ahead. When she turns up and we offer her a drink she often jokingly say 'vodka tonic' so we bought her a bottle of vodka at Christmas. 

But failing a nice bottle of something, expensive choccies or perhaps a lovely candle?


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

It's funny isnt mummy elf how what starts off as a purely professional relationship can turn into something so much more. We get on fab with both of our sw and value their friendship such alot. Little mans sw has her own little man who is only 6 months older. we hope to stay in touch and go on a few play dates as they are so similar in temperament. I think that's why she loves our little man to bits, she can see her own son in him. When I'm at the end of my tether moaning she sits there in fits of laughter saying "it's lovely to hear it happen to someone else"! 
Our family finder has retired but she has come to all our reviews and is also coming to our celebration hearing. Little things like that make you feel so much more than just another couple in the system.

I didn't even think of a nice candle. I think a trip to jo Malone maybe on the cards and it would be ever so  rude not to have one of their complimentary hand massages while there


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi danni
When our little boy came home we wanted to say thanks to our sw and it was just before Christmas too.
Our sw is lovely but quite professional in her manner and we thought she might not be comfortable with a personal gift, plus we thought we might get her flowers when (touch wood) the adoption order goes through and he is really ours) so we just got her and ds's sw a big tub of chocs for them and their colleagues. Both seemed happy.
Gettina


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been thinking the same and think will get SW flowers and then family finder chocolates and LO chocolates! have you decided on anything? X


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

When we finally get rid of our SW, I will happily give her a kick up the bum to speed her along!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

daddy boo


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Daddyboo (Paul) said:


> When we finally get rid of our SW, I will happily give her a kick up the bum to speed her along!


me too. it actually kind of irks me that despite her minimal effort, i'll be forever in her debt. we have the most amazing little boy but i'm convinced that has been down to sheer luck and timing, not her hard work.

bunch of flowers will do for her. sure there's a petrol station on the way to the court.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Hahaha  

I feel that way about DS's SW. Our SW is lovely but our son's...bloody useless, and a total liar to boot!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Our SW suggested that her first visit to us as a family should be on the day we moved LO home!  DW politely asked if she could telephone instead of coming, whilst LO's SW left her visit to the last appointment right at the end of the week.

They are like chalk and cheese.  LO's SW mentioned at last week's meeting that she can skip a week seen as our SW was visiting this week as well, we said to come anyway as we'd rather see someone who will give us advice.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ours was fab, Bug's was a little bit wet and didn't seem to know anything about the process.  We bought ours a bracelet featuring little rose gold hearts, but didn't buy Bug's anything.


----------

